

I need to consult with a startup guru on where to take my finished startup - quirkdirk

Is there a list of people you would recommend I talk to regarding a startup I've finally completed?&#60;p&#62;For great advice I would pay a consult fee not matter what the price. I'm needing to team my project with a production house and would love someone to chat with that's in the know regarding startups and how they recommend I go about launching and teaming with other people I need for my startup to work
======
18pfsmt
I hate to be pedantic and off-topic, and I realize English is probably not
your first language...but, one cannot, have a "finished startup." The term
refers to a startup company, as in, you are starting a company. Companies are
never "finished," so it seems the better term to use here would be project or
MVP.

I hope this doesn't sound rude.

------
kls
If you want to chat I have 3 exits under my belt two of them where to large
organizations. I am always up for a conversation with people that are pursuing
ideas, even if it does not lead anywhere at least you have another person in
your network. My contact info is in my bio, as well as my LinkedIn profile
where you can get a deeper understanding of what I have been doing.

~~~
rman666
That's probably one of the best HN bios out there, kls. Very beleivable ;-)

~~~
kls
Yeah, my step-brother actually was almost taking by one of those scams on
Skype, I was like how could you fall for that fortunately he came to talk to
me before he sent her/them any money but the fact that he thought she was real
up until that point is incredible, not to mention he was still trying to half
convince me that it was legit. I guess most people by nature are not skeptics.
I am not a hardcore skeptic, but I am at least skeptical enough to know when
someone starts asking for money it's time to stop taking them at face value
and investigate their claim. The part I find most amusing about the whole
situation is that I am 38, fat and bald, my bio pic on Skype is me the wife
and kids standing in a Japanese garden, there is nothing on my profile that
would make a 20 something, beautiful model looking woman want to contact me to
see "whats up" because she is board. Trying to explain that to my wife at
first was comical to say the least. She knows now that it is a scam.

